# KiwiTober 2020: Beauty Parlor Edition



## Punkinsplice (Sep 22, 2020)

Inspired by the annual InkTober challenge (created by Jake Parker in 2009), I proudly present KiwiTober, a month-long creativity challenge crafted especially for Farmers who enjoy making visual art, poetry and literature, short videos, memes, and any other sharable artforms.

If you are not familiar with InkTober, it is a daily ink drawing challenge that takes place every October. Thirty-one prompts are released ahead of time, and participants share their artwork based on these prompts on social media. The link above has more information if you want to know more about its history.

KiwiTober is open for a variety of media traditional and digital visual art (including photo manipulation and memes), short videos, stories, poetry, etc. The daily prompts listed below are the unifying theme to this experience.

Why KiwiTober? It’s just a fun thing, and if you are not excited by the other prompt lists posted out there, maybe a KF Beauty Parlor themed one will tickle your fancy.

*Rules:*


Use the KiwiTober prompt provided for each daily submission. Interpret it as you will, but *at least label your post with the day and prompt for clarity.*


Protect your identity! Remove exif data when applicable, and do not post your KiwiTober entry on social media sites. Don’t link to sites that might reveal your identity.


You can post a submission every day if you are so inclined, but that is not required.


You do not have to use the same type of medium every time. You can mix it up with haikus on some days, drawings or short prose on others, etc.


Please keep your prompts in order. We are on different time zones, so it’s not a big deal if you are a day off from the OP time zone, but don’t skip ahead to day 10 on October 3rd or shit like that. Just skip prompts that don’t interest you. 

(Edit: If you combine prompts in one submission, please submit around the time of the latest prompt. For example, if you want to make one piece with prompts 1-3, post around the third)

This is just something fun that some of us came up with. I lost track of who submitted what prompts (sorry Gorls!), but I want to thank some excellent farmers who contributed to this endeavor:

@spillmilk
@Fascist Ferret
@ADHD
@behavioral swamp thang
@hamburgerlardraid
@Pineapple Fox
@mrsm0rbid

Without further sperging, here are the prompts:




InkTober participants get a month to plan, so I created this post before the beginning of October in case you need some extra time. Feel free to discuss the idea before we start posting our creations!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm down to try this but I have no idea if I can kick out anything quality that quickly lol. There's always quick drawings I suppose.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Sep 22, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> I'm down to try this but I have no idea if I can kick out anything quality that quickly lol. There's always quick drawings I suppose.


It's just for fun. I hope you will participate even if it's a fast doodle.


----------



## DopeaddictKitten (Sep 22, 2020)

Covid has pushed me into slump of doing _FUCKIN NOTHING ALL THE TIME_ so to break out of it, I'm in! No promises on anything amazing though, lol. Thanks for putting it together @all of you guys! 

But there are a few I'll have to look up cause I don't get the reference whoops


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 22, 2020)

Looks like @all only lasted 5 days here lol.


----------



## DopeaddictKitten (Sep 22, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Looks like @all only lasted 5 days here lol.


My bad, at least I didn't bother someone still active lmao


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Sep 22, 2020)

Cannot wait to see these degenerate creations.  NO copy and pasting garbage pail kids!  Lmfao


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm totally down to join in! I will be doing a seperate non-KF related Inktober as well so I don't know how many of these will be masterpieces, but it will be fun nonetheless.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm pretty retarded with prompts but as an example: Gorl of the Dead could be a drawing of any of the dainty deathfats but looking like a classic Halloween monster could qualify?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Sep 22, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> I'm pretty retarded with prompts but as an example: Gorl of the Dead could be a drawing of any of the dainty deathfats but looking like a classic Halloween monster could qualify?


Sure! There is no hard fast interpretation for the prompts. Whatever strikes you when you read it is usually good.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Sep 22, 2020)

Omg @Punkinsplice , I just read the prompts... *SYPHILITIC EYEBALL*.... ya'll can bury me now, cuz I'm dead


----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 23, 2020)

This looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 23, 2020)

Yay! More site activities! I missed secret santa last year so I hope I can contribute stuff this year!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 23, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> secret santa



Wow, I have no idea how that slipped my mind. Thanks for the reminder lol.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm going to do my best to make a couple of shitty kiwitober theme tattoo designs, for the Bad Tat peeps.


----------



## Easy Peasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes beech! I'm already plotting a few of these


----------



## Punkinsplice (Sep 24, 2020)

I can't wait to see what you all come up with! I am sketching some ideas as well. Just a reminder, though, that other art forms are welcome, too. Don't feel you have to create a perfect masterpiece every time, either. It is all in fun!


----------



## AbyssStarer (Sep 24, 2020)

Why are you making October-themed threads more than a week before the month even starts? Just enjoy September.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Sep 25, 2020)

I can't draw worth a damn, but I'll join anyways. Sounds fun.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 25, 2020)

AbyssStarer said:


> Why are you making October-themed threads more than a week before the month even starts? Just enjoy September.



>InkTober participants get a month to plan, so I created this post before the beginning of October in case you need some extra time. Feel free to discuss the idea before we start posting our creations!


----------



## Punkinsplice (Sep 25, 2020)

AbyssStarer said:


> Why are you making October-themed threads more than a week before the month even starts? Just enjoy September.


You are not familiar with Inktober, I take it. People need a little time to plan creative shit, especially if they plan to do all or most of the daily prompts. I did explain this in the OP. Official Inktober prompts were released on Sep 1, so a week in advance is actually very short.

EDIt: kinda ninja'd by @The 8 of Spades. Thanks, fren!


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Sep 25, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> I did explain this in the OP


Yeah, but reading is difficult...


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 25, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> Yeah, but reading is difficult...





Fascist Ferret said:


> Yeah, but reading is difficult...



So is posting it seems lol.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Sep 25, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> So is posting it seems lol.


 the site crashed again as I was posting


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Sep 26, 2020)

What the fuck does DIY.. kit mean


----------



## DatBepisTho (Sep 26, 2020)

I probably wont be able to participate every day, but I will try to do some small things that incorporate several days' themes.

Makes for some fun bad tat ideas.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Sep 27, 2020)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> What the fuck does DIY.. kit mean



So that everyone is aware, any elipses in prompts are like a fill in the blank. I liked how the dots looked more that an actual blank line. So you insert a word. Pretty much anything could become a diy kit with imagination...



DatBepisTho said:


> I probably wont be able to participate every day, but I will try to do some small things that incorporate several days' themes.
> 
> Makes for some fun bad tat ideas.



That is totally fine as long as you post it around the time of the latest prompt. Like if you are doing one work for the first week of prompts, post your creation around the 7th. It's to keep things organized as much as possible. So posting previous prompts late is fine, just not early (not accounting for time zone differences).

Edit: I added the info for combining prompts to the OP, so thanks for asking questions, guys!


----------



## Ducky! (Sep 27, 2020)

Do I get extra points if my submission is a permanent tattoo


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Sep 28, 2020)

I am a sucker for this kind of shit. Only thing is is that I'm stuck in a schedule between "take this adderall because you have 10 projects due today and it's already noon" and dead to the world because I cannot keep a proper sleep schedule. I'll see if I can crank out a few drawings or shitty mspaint edits out of it just because I like to see how creative I can get with shit, and I'll have something fun to do when sitting through lectures half asleep.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Sep 28, 2020)

Ducky! said:


> Do I get extra points if my submission is a permanent tattoo


Yes. Double points if it makes it into the "no regerts" bad tattoo thread!


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 28, 2020)

AbyssStarer said:


> Why are you making October-themed threads more than a week before the month even starts? Just enjoy September.


The only thing September has going for it is the first day of fall and 9/11. What a boring month.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Sep 28, 2020)

Cake Farts said:


> The only thing September has going for it is the first day of fall and 9/11. What a boring month.


Don't forget Earth Wind and Fire.




But yeah it's got nothing else.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 1, 2020)

FIRST - gorl of the dead


----------



## fvckm3 (Oct 1, 2020)

happy first day of october!


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 1, 2020)

Here's my entry. (It's pretty shite) 


No its not Frisk, God damn it!
Reference


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 1, 2020)

Day 1: 

_*Rain and Petals Eavesdrop *_


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 1, 2020)

I figured my mistake with today's prompt. If allowed, I can submit a correct entry later in the day.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 1, 2020)

I'll hopefully have something up for this one today!


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 1, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> I figured my mistake with today's prompt. If allowed, I can submit a correct entry later in the day.


Well, I like it, definitely a gorl of the dead! Love them all so far! Edit: And if you want to do another it's fine.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Oct 1, 2020)

This might be a stupid question, but what if we wanna use a cow that isnt in the beauty parlor?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 1, 2020)

Spoiler: My Quick throwdown for today












Fascist Ferret said:


> This might be a stupid question, but what if we wanna use a cow that isnt in the beauty parlor?



I thought about doing Ashley Isaac for this prompt but I stayed in BP for it. I'm interested to know too now.


----------



## e-gf (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy October Kiwis, here's my day 1 contribution.    My mind immediately went to Becky for this prompt.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 1, 2020)

Ok, here is my "Gorl of the dead" KiwiTober day 1. ( mobile camera is the worst, sorry)
@Fascist Ferret other cows are fine!


----------



## Mandaark (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm super rusty, hopefully it gets better by the end of the week 


Admittedly I wrote this just now, because I procrastinate, but here you go.



Spoiler: Day 1



While he had seen his fair share of gruesome and fetid scenes over the course of his employment with the
Fayette County Coroner's Office, Robert Sayre had not prepared himself for what horror lay in wait behind the apartment door of suite 100. 
Tenants of the relatively modern complex had complained of a pungent, rotten aroma since the occupation of the suite, even while it's inhabitants were seen roaming about. It had become a point of contention between management and those inside, with litigation already in motion to allow them into the apartment for an inspection. Police had begun asking around and neighbors often noticed the foul stench growing each time a particular occupant deigned to leave the apartment; she was described as a massive woman with a shrill voice, often being heard recording videos for her YouTube channel from both neighboring apartments as well as the hall, and even the rooms below where her steps would occassionally rattle light fixtures.
The second occupant, while more cleanly and not quite as large, was seen coming and going at all hours, often with bags from Wal-Mart. Target, and various takeout, sometimes making 5 to 6 trips in a span of 8 hours. Those who worked for the complex didn't know much about either woman and weren't entirely sure the nature of their relationship, but weren't interested enough to give it much thought. 
This is what first alerted authorities to a disturbance however - a lack of daily trips or sighting from the second woman known as Becky - although when officers arrived at the door, they heard the barking of a small dog and assumed the tenants perhaps weren't home or simply weren't answering due to the impending eviction. A card was stuck on the door and the call was long forgotten.
The stench had increased in intensity over the next month and a half and management had been unable to reach anyone in room 100 or recieve rent for the current month. They couldn't wait any longer as the renters in the apartment below woke to an ugly dark stain spreading into a large pool in their ceiling. The periodic drip that would fall was oily, gritty, and smelled of death; all involved parties, concerned, gained entry. 

The first officer to enter gagged at the wave that hit her once the door was opened and she stepped through the threshold; with eyes and throat burning it took a moment for her to get her bearings and swallow back the bile. Quickly her hand slid into her pocket for mints, tossing back 5 or so and continuing forward while ordering the apartment's staff to remain behind. It had been clear that something, or someone, was dead almost instantly, and she recalled being told about the animals. She saw none and part of her hoped, awful as it was, that they were the source.
With the curtains drawn and lights off Officer Varkin could hardly make out much, but noted that the food in the takeout containers was old and rotten and the trash was overflowing. The counters, the furniture, and any open space was cluttered with bags from various department stores and cheap trinkets. With each room she checked the dread filled a pit in her stomach and Varkin's instincts were sounding off every alarm possible. 
"Lexington police, is anyone here?" She repeated for the third time, increasingly louder now, as she approached the guest bedroom door. Swallowing back the lump in her throat and the vomit rising from her gut she swung open the door and to her surprise, gasped. She would immediately call for backup, and remove herself from the room. 

Robert was no stranger to the death of the morbidly obese, nor what happens as they decay, thanks to the rising obesity rate in Kentucky and yet he still found himself rattled upon entering the first bedroom.
It was clear the smaller of the two women had died first; what was left of her blackened and decaying body was much further into a state of rot. He quite easily assumed she had been the reason behind the oily stain from the apartment below as what parts were left had begun to liquefy into a rather putrid slop. While her cause of death would be unknown until a further autopsy, he felt fairly certain her death would be health related and there had yet to be any reason to believe otherwise. There was no signs of struggle or blood anywhere else in the apartment, or even in the bedroom beyond where the rot was seeping away. He moved on now, spotting a mottled trail of clotted blood stretching towards the master bedroom. 
_The pets,_ He assumed, _had begun to consume her once she passed._ It had been reported that Becky was the main caretaker of the animals, and so was unsurprising that perhaps without her to feed them, they had made due. This, even, was no shock to the seasoned coroner. He opened the door with gloved hands and let the light flood in. Robert felt his jaw slacken in horror as blood rushed and filled his ears and made him feel faint.
The second woman - Amber, based on the apartment lease - was propped next to a large bed in the middle of a largely hoarded room, with hardly a floor or tabletop in sight. A pile of journals, clothing, rotten food and empty wrappers surrounded her like a sarcophagus and he found the offensive odor had finally reached its peak. The woman's monstrous body had split open and begun to ooze from the bloat, and to his shock and horror, remnants of what looked to be Becky's flesh encrusted her chin and mouth, along with a set of human hand bones completely cleaned of flesh laying in the folds of her stained floral nightdress. Her legs were twisted and possibly broken although it was hard to tell due to the decomposition and his head spinning with increasing speed. Gazing around the room one last time, he readied himself to call in the photographer, but something caught his eye.
_Wait a moment._ He outstretched his hand and moved the yellowing bedskirt to the side, spotting another pile of bones. He knew they weren't human, and his mind struggled to comprehend as he let the wave of these latest findings wash over him.

"Dear god!" He said aloud to no one in particular, the gravity of the situation finally settling into his thoughts.
Amber, likely bedbound, had eaten not only her pets, but parts of the other woman as well and had broken her legs in the process of leaving or returning to the bed; there was an Amber-sized opening left on the bed and he had spotted the drag marks where she had hoisted herself to sit against it, unable to lift herself up. She had even become so desperate as to eat things like journal pages and candle wax in order to sate herself. Needing a moment, Robert exited the apartment and promptly vomited in the hallway, knowing he would be scarred by the unnatural circumstances of this case.


----------



## DopeaddictKitten (Oct 1, 2020)

Waaaaah anyone else having issues posting pics from mobile? I swear I've done it before but today when I click attach files nothing's happening?


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 1, 2020)

DopeaddictKitten said:


> Waaaaah anyone else having issues posting pics from mobile? I swear I've done it before but today when I click attach files nothing's happening?



They're not in webp format are they? That shit is the bane of my existence. 
ETA: Wait, hold on, you use the picture icon on the top bar not attach files.
Attach files is for stuff like this.

Also, no.


----------



## Taco Bell Chihuahua (Oct 1, 2020)

I didn’t have anything ready for day 1 so I sketched a quick Abby Brown. She’s the deadest gorl I know. I’ll be more prepared for other prompts.


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## DopeaddictKitten (Oct 1, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> -snip-


Thank you for replying!
But, that's my other issue, when I click the image icon I get a empty box, when I click it it says, "Drop Image. Or click here." But when I tap it again, it goes back to plain empty white instead of opening up my image gallery. 
It's weird cause like I said, I'm pretty sure I've commented with images before, so I dunno where this issue is coming from.
sorry for mucking up the thread!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 1, 2020)

Day 1's prompt made me think of my favorite spoopy (or just poopy) skellington, Fit Vegan Ginger!


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Oct 1, 2020)

Behold, my submission for "Gorl of the Dead"

There's a date in the corner because my source is Irked Content on youtube. Her compilations are pretty funny. Thanks gorl!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Oct 2, 2020)

Day 1 - Gorl of the Dead


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 2, 2020)

Day 2!  Deathfats!


----------



## Spedestrian (Oct 2, 2020)

Day 1 - Gorl of the Dead


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 2, 2020)

Day 1 Gorl of the Dead.

Great work everyone!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 2, 2020)

Here’s my gorl of the dead


----------



## Synthwave (Oct 2, 2020)

Day 2 - Deathfat


----------



## Spedestrian (Oct 2, 2020)

Day 2 - Deathfat




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Big ups to Amy Ramadan for being a deathfat who's constantly dressed like a fat Death. Really made things easier for me.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 2, 2020)

(I tried to upload this last night, but the site was having issues)
Day 1 - Gorl of the Dead:


Day 2 - Deathfat:


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 2, 2020)

Beware, for death awaits.



Spoiler: Adventurers! You may have slain me but have thou forgotten the O'rang Chik'un Wurm?





Dare you disturb her temple?!


----------



## DopeaddictKitten (Oct 2, 2020)

Ah! Got it to work! 

1. Gorl of the dead!
Not even zombification during an apocalypse can make Chantal crave anything but fast-food! Inspiration taken from her quickly disappearing hairline.
Just a quick doodle, will try to be better with todays later.  



Btw, loving everyone's contributions!


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 2, 2020)

Here's a zombie fatty.


Guess who?


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 2, 2020)

I know we are going through some site issues, so if this continues, Folks, just upload your entries when you can. 

 And here is my cursed image of the day:


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 2, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> I know we are going through some site issues, so if this continues, Folks, just upload your entries when you can.
> 
> And here is my cursed image of the day:
> View attachment 1637096


We must be on the same wavelength because I'm also working on a cursed portrait of Kelly! I'm trying to do a digital portrait in a sort of Lucian Freud style and let me tell you there is not enough booze in this house to keep me sane through the process.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 2, 2020)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> We must be on the same wavelength because I'm also working on a cursed portrait of Kelly! I'm trying to do a digital portrait in a sort of Lucian Freud style and let me tell you there is not enough booze in this house to keep me sane through the process.


When I tried to upload this morning, I considered the cursedness might be holding up the upload, but then I remembered this was Kiwi Farms.


----------



## fvckm3 (Oct 2, 2020)

deathfat


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 2, 2020)

Ah hell, this looked a lot better half an hour ago but after nearly an hour and a half of working that's as much Kelly Lenza that I can deal with. I don't paint digitally very often so I'm not very good at it.Not sure I'm seeing the Lucian Freud direction I wanted to go in, his skin tones have this very sickly washed out look which is why I was thinking him.

Also the painting experience quickly went from "durr hurr funny fat lolcow portrait" to "I am gazing into the eyes of a extremely broken person who spreads anger because it's all she has left". 


Spoiler: day 2 deathfat


----------



## e-gf (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 2, 2020)

Day 2 Deathfat


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 3, 2020)

dAY 3 Yallll !!  MOOKBONG


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 3, 2020)

*Day 2:
*
_SOON!!!!


Spoiler: Reference 






_


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 3, 2020)

Day 3: "Mookbong"




Edit to resize the image


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 3, 2020)

Today's entry. I might be getting worse, who knows.


Hmmmmm
Can you find the secret message?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 3, 2020)

Day 3: Mookbong!


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 4, 2020)

DAY FOUR THE SPOONIES
if you cant guess its 



Spoiler



amy lee fischer


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 4, 2020)

*Day 3:

It’s a healthy mukbang *


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 4, 2020)

Day 2



Day 3


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 4, 2020)

What exactly is "The Spoonies" about? I don't quite understand it.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 4, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> What exactly is "The Spoonies" about? I don't quite understand it.


Really the munchies from the Munchausens by Internet thread or any of our snowflake cows that claim they are totally unable to do adult things because they don't "have the spoons".

Edit to add my Day 4 contribution:

I didn't really nail the likenesses, so if you don't recognize them they are Sarah Jean, Paige (Sad Walrus) and Agony Autie (the stim dancer) from left to right.


----------



## AmbiTron (Oct 4, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> What exactly is "The Spoonies" about? I don't quite understand it.


There is this retarded thing called spoon theory that munchies love. Basically spoons are activities or things that take effort beyond what a healthy person would experience, because chronic debilitating illness or whatever. They pretend they only have like for example 12 spoons, getting out of bed takes 1, making and then eating breakfast is 2 because that is 2 separate things or whatever. So when they want to pretend they can't deal with or do something because muh illnesses, they say "I don't have the spoons for this." implying they're unable to do/deal with the situation because they already used up their actions or are unwilling to expend one for this.


----------



## e-gf (Oct 4, 2020)

A throwback to a certain halloween mukbang for Day 3. I don't follow spoonies so I have nothing for Day 4.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 4, 2020)

I know what Spoonies actually are, but for whatever reason all my brain could think of was a group of cultists inspired by The Room.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 5, 2020)

DAY 5 SNOWFLAKE IN HELL


----------



## Synthwave (Oct 5, 2020)

Day 5 - Snowflake in Hell


----------



## e-gf (Oct 5, 2020)

How I imagine Anisa wearing a devil costume for her loyal coomers fans. Inspired by this pic


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 5, 2020)

4. Spoons



6. for some reason I drew a pony :p


----------



## Spedestrian (Oct 5, 2020)

Day 3 — Mookbong

Every time I see Chantal's mukbangs I can't help but think of the Pokémon Muk. Not just because of the name, but also because they're both grotesque creatures with gaping maws that look like blobs of gravy. 

Day 4 — The Spoonies

Technically this is a different kind of Spoony, but he's watched his entire life fall apart due to his inaction while whining about "muh mental illness" on Twitter for 6+ years, so he's a lot like the Beauty Parlor spoonies. He's arguably even more pathetic because the things he doesn't have enough spoons to do are make YouTube videos and videogame livestreams. The image is a riff on this poster for The Oscars.

Day 5 — Snowflake in Hell

I don't follow any special snowflake cows so I just made a hellflake


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 5, 2020)

Snowflake in hell!


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 6, 2020)

day 6 exceptional


----------



## Taco Bell Chihuahua (Oct 6, 2020)

This was originally for inktober day 2: deathfat but took longer than anticipated. Is the Boogie thing a dead meme yet? Thank you @Fascist Ferret for the great idea.
Less edited version under spoiler.



Spoiler: Unedited


----------



## Punkinsplice (Oct 6, 2020)

Ok, I am catching up with days 5 and 6. These were low effort, ngl.








Ok, couldn't resize today's for some reason.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 6, 2020)

Day 6 honors the most exceptional of our Cows



(I know mine are getting shittier, my actual inkober pieces have been really good. I promise   )


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 6, 2020)

*Day 4: 

HELP!!!! 

Day 5:

A Day in Hell*


----------



## e-gf (Oct 6, 2020)

Had to draw Becky again for Exceptional.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 7, 2020)

Day 7!!  Troon.  All though, I think I made Kevy approachable lol


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 7, 2020)

This is fun!
7.



(He’s stimming!)
8. (Now in color)



this one is based on crappy vidya fanart you’d see on tumblr/twitter.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 7, 2020)

Day 7: Troon featuring a horror that I knew IRL. Told everyone her daughter was trans and her best friend was trans and she's so unique and special because she's so masculine and not like other girls!! I found out recently she's going by a more androgynous name. Also she's like 55.


----------



## CobraPlissken (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm late for the day 1, but I'm submitting my art anyway for the prompt Gorl of the Dead. Or should it be for the day 2 prompt, Deathfat? Anyway, I call it "The Heart Attack":


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 8, 2020)

saggies syphilitic eyeball DAY 8


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 8, 2020)

Day 8 (I lost count)


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 9, 2020)

I wasn't sure which cow Sagi's Syphilitic Eyeball referred to but I thought it sounded like a weird DnD nightclub.


----------



## Alanna Morris (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank You for the invited . And pardon my stupidity but I just create stupid raps. I did not see this as an opinion here... Where would I post my theme here.. on my YouTube ?


----------



## e-gf (Oct 9, 2020)

Day 9: Null
I was too lazy to draw the corn stalks






Spoiler: reference


----------



## Alanna Morris (Oct 9, 2020)

Alanna Morris said:


> https://youtu.be/axd7TixtsOw


So theme lunacy .. you can the song by clicking the link


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 9, 2020)

Day 9 featuring our Fearless Leader!


----------



## Lmove (Oct 9, 2020)

I feel kinda bad that I don't have the time to draw on kiwitober  this year, maybe the next one.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 10, 2020)

day 10 haram in two variations


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 10, 2020)

9.



10.



I always wanted to draw a girl in a hijab.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 11, 2020)

I forgot to post yesterday's fine farts so here's a double batch.
Day 10 Haram-O- Ween featuring a costume guaranteed to get you cancelled in Current Year!



Day 11 Gunt


Spoiler: Boobs


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 12, 2020)

Day 12, Trotters!


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 13, 2020)

Day 12 trotters


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 13, 2020)

Day 13, DIY...kit
In the era where every lolcow seems to be a horrorcow and genuinely terrible, it's nice to look back at the good ol days when cow milk could be simple as shitty sonic art.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 14, 2020)

Day 14, Furry STD


----------



## e-gf (Oct 15, 2020)

Day 15: Horrifying
low effort comic featuring the gone but never forgotten scale


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 15, 2020)

Day 15- Horrifying!
To those unfamiliar with WogglebugLoveProductions, please read up on that thread. You'll never sleep again!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 16, 2020)

Day 16, Faggot
Featuring my first Lolcow, Andrew Dobson!


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 16, 2020)

day 16 faggot james jackson


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 17, 2020)

Day 17, Islamic!



#FreeSebastian


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 18, 2020)

Day 18, TMI featuring the classic Halalcow Connor, and his crotch fungus


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 19, 2020)

Day 19- Drink!


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 19, 2020)

DRINK!  In honor of our fave alcy


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 20, 2020)

DAY 20 LUNACY - PAULY UNSTOPPABLE/FARRAH FLAWLESS


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 21, 2020)

DAY 21  NEOVAG
VAG


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 21, 2020)

Day 21- Neovag


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 22, 2020)

Dammit, I just realized I forgot to post Day 20! Here is Our FatherMother who art in CWCville. I'm kicking myself for not coming up with "Qur'anichu" until after I had finished. 




Day 22 MOTI ft. Abby Brown's haters


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 22, 2020)

DAY 22 MOTI


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 23, 2020)

Day 23, Autistic Pumpkin


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 24, 2020)

The 24th says Braphog so I'll just leave this here.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 24, 2020)

DAY 24 BRAPHOG


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 24, 2020)

Had to look up what "Braphog" means because it sounds like something you encounter in a dungeon guarding a chest that turns out to be filled with used napkins.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 25, 2020)

Day 25 Deviant Taxidermy, I should have taken a nap today


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 26, 2020)

Day 26, Booly!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 27, 2020)

Day 27, ...of the corn

I decided to fill the "..." with Autism 
Also I might post the rest of my drawings in one batch on the 31st rather than post every day.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 29, 2020)

29 feeder... they feed each other


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Spoopy Day frens, here's a dump of my last drawings.
...On a Stick seemed fitting for the Sultan of Salmonella, Jack Scalfani.

Feeder!

Waifu

PLEASE LAUGH AT ME I'M AUTISTIC ft. Me


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 31, 2020)

WAIFU




i'M autistic


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 31, 2020)

We stuck it out @MerriedxReldnahc , thanks for the fun


----------



## Painted Pig (Oct 31, 2020)

Day 7 Troon




ETA 
Happy Halloween Kiwis 
especially @behavioral swamp thang and @MerriedxReldnahc the kiwitober champs




Your browser is not able to display this video.



lol sorry for the portrait mode


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 31, 2020)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> We stuck it out @MerriedxReldnahc , thanks for the fun


I started regretting my choice to do this on top of non-KF inktober like 5 days in But it was super fun, it's a nice break from my usual projects to do dumb Farms related things like this.


----------

